# weight watchers



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 27, 2007)

anyone ever tried it before?
i wanna get "fit",  and watch what
im eating bc im noticing that im not
eating the best things and its getting
a little out of hand, and i wanna get
at it before i go crazy

so does it work, any advice??


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi! Their points plan is the best - totally works. I didn't join the program, just picked up the Complete Food Comparison book on ebay for like $13 (WW also makes a guide to eating out if you dine frequently @ chain restaurants).  It's been about a year since I started following the plan and I'm basically "maintaining" now with no problems or weight gain whatsoever.  As long as you stick to the points you shouldn't have a problem.  But I still highly recommend exercising at least 3-4 times a week for about 30 minutes each session.  It will help you not only lose weight, but keep your body fit and healthy.  Also, even though you can basically eat whatever you want on the points plan (as long as you don't exceed your daily points allowance), you can eat more if you stick to mainly whole grains, fruits, veggies, protein, etc. and stay away from processed foods or foods high in fat/calories/salt.  In the long run, I believe that eating healthy is more beneficial than eating less.  Good luck!


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes, it definitely works.  I loved it so much because you can eat anything (no special foods, or certain things to buy) You just have to stick to the points.  Of course good foods..veggies, lean meats will be less points & uhh not so good foods...cheesburgers & fries will just about take all of your points for the day, so you really have to choose wisely.  It does work as long as you are committed....now if I could only get back on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CincyFan (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the program.  I've gone to the meetings in the past and I find they make you more responsible about reaching your goal and maintaing.  They just didn't fit in my schedule so I joined the program online.

I think the online program is fantastic.  It has a huge recipe database, message boards for support and lots of other great tools.  Plus, being the internet junkie I am, it's easier for me to track my points than writing it down.  

The biggest thing is to follow their guidelines for veggies, fruit, milk and water consumption.  It's very easy to still eat like crap and be within your points range.  If you follow the plan as it's intended, it works.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Apr 28, 2007)

Both of my aunts went on this diet post pregnancy and within a couple months they were back to their original sizes.From what I've seen..it works!They both look great.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 29, 2007)

My father used to do Weight Watchers... It did work, but the thing is, as with any diets, you have to make yourself follow it. He fell off the wagon when he began dating this woman who eats all sorts of fatty foods and what not and has yet to get back on it.

However, that is totally his fault and not WW. From what I know about it, it's totally reasonable what they expect.


----------

